# BIG BUCK High Rack Ranch



## mike latouche

Took these pics a little while ago. He is beginning to look at the women here on the High Rack Ranch. Can't wait to get some excellent breeding out of him. Hopefully he won't break his drops doing the deed! He might be on the wall after Christmas. Plenty of trophy black bucks and Axis on this ranch too! I went not too long ago to study animals and Mark and Mitch have done a fantastic job of quality management and breeding the right genetics for outcomes like this.


----------



## coup de grace

Wow, only in my dreams.


----------



## Law Dog

Awesome looking Buck!


----------



## Chase This!

Good god!!! Now them are some drops!!!!!


----------



## TroutMaster76

Wow, surprised he hasnt broken them yet


----------



## High Rack

He did break them off last year, but this year he grew them back and better than ever.
What a very special 4 1/2 year old buck.


----------



## WillieT

Great deer.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Don't shoot him after Christmas.. 4yo, 5 yo tops, he has a lot more breeding to do..Nice Buck!!


----------



## bigdaddy67

*big buck*



Rack Ranch said:


> Don't shoot him after Christmas.. 4yo, 5 yo tops, he has a lot more breeding to do..Nice Buck!!


I don't know if i could let him pass until x mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

bigdaddy67 said:


> I don't know if i could let him pass until x mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you think you like him this year, I can't imagine how you'd love him next year.

That is a Jim Dandy genetic spreader.


----------



## Muleman

*Wowzer*

If your high fence as you probably are with that buck let him walk. He has plenty of breeding years still to go. But if you must shoot him use a paintball gun. LOL


----------

